# PhP Kit 1.6.5, Joomla oder ilch cms



## kretsche08 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich möchte für meine Gilde eine Hompeage erstellen und frage mich nun welches cms besser ist.

meine Anforderung an der Hp ist
Forum wo BBCodes funktionieren (bilder, Express Tooltip für Items, Quests, Erfolge usw)
TsViewer 
Shoutbox/Laberecke/Chat
Galerie wo auch die User Bilder hochladen können und Kommentare geben können
Newsticker
Forumticker
Best Pic auf der Startseite
und am liebsten wär mir das man die Character, Ausrüstung oder andere Details sehen kann so ähnlich wie bei Allvater (was aber biéstimmt schwierig zu Installieren wär)


Ich habe bis jetzt PhPkit 1.6.5 benutzt habe ein paar Addons installiert und dabei irgendwie meine Datenbank zerschossen da funktionieren eine Feature nicht mehr.
Jetzt überlege ich mir ob ich nicht gleich ein anderes cms darauf schmeiße.
Und mir geht es auch um den Support der einezelnen cms´s

Und von euch möchte ich erfahren was ihr bevorzugt und warum bzw warum nicht
bzw habt ihr auch noch andere Vorschläge für ein cms oder andere Addons die man für eine Hp gebrauchen kann

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


mfg Kretsche


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich wieder, und wie immer:

Allssssoooo ich würde Joomla. 1.5 nehmen. Ich stehe recht alleine hier mit dieser Meinung... ich weiß. joomla ist mächtig und für eine Gilde etwas über. aber wenn du mal mehr brauchst hast du keine Begrenzung.


Beispiel: Besuche meine Homepage


----------



## kretsche08 (11. Dezember 2009)

@Martel

du hast eine nice Page 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ic hweiß aber nicht ob joomla das richtige für mich ist, denn mit PhP kenn ich mich nicht sogut aus ich habe meine ersten  Erfahrungen und den letzten Monat gesammelt als ich meine Hp mit dem PHPKIT 1.6.5 zusammengebaut habe.
Ich kann jetzt schon fertige Tabellen/Navboxen installieren und das ist für mich schon ein Fortschritt aber was mich bei PHP stört ist der Support bei irgendwelchen fragen und wenn ich mir das Forum anschaue von ilch oder joomla da sind ja ein haufen an Beiträgen mehr wie bei phpkit.de oder die anderen Seiten für das PHP

hat denn irgendeiner Erfahrungen mit dem ilch cms gesammelt

mfg Kretsche


----------



## Martel (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi, also:


phpkit: Habe ich damals benutzt. Aber gut gefiel mir nicht wirklich. Ist leider so. Haben unsere Seite damit 3-4 jahre betrieben. Aber alles endete mit einem Hack hier dann da. Bei jedem Update alles neu.... Es war aber das alte phpkit. Das neue hat mein Bruder im gebraucht. Aber er wollte nicht groß umlernen... aber ich denke es ware der gleiche Aufwand, am Ende. Das neue Phpkit lernen oder joomla. 

Php wissen:  Naja, ob man wirklich PhP wissen muss für ein CMS sei dahin gestellt. Ich glaube nicht. Es hilft ja, aber solange man sich in bereits geregelte Bahnen bewegt geht es erstmal so. Joomla war da für mich sehr intuativ. Wobei direkt die Frage kommt. Meinst du 1.5.X  oder wirklich 1.6.5 Alpha ? ( wurde doch nicht releaset oder ?) Da sieht die Sache wieder ganz ganz anders aus. Der letzte Stand von mir war. Das 1.6 noch stark in der Entwicklung ist. Also erstmal nur für Leute die selbst php und ajax können.. und leidensfähig sind ^^. Ich bin es nicht.


Gernell kannst du glaube ich jedes CMS nehmen. Sind wir mal ehrlich:

Was braucht man?

Teamspeak Viewer ( geht mit jedem CMS )
Forum ( soweit ich weiß kann jedes CMS eine Brücke zu phpBB machen)  also auch egal
Raidplaner: Braucht man wirklich einen? Ingame ist es besser für alle. Finde ich. jeder sieht es, keiner der Webseitenfaul ist verpasst was.

Gästbuch:  Tja, kann auch jedes CMS: Meins ist leer... schaut also auch kein Schwein rein ^^ -> nicht wirklich wichtig.
Downloads: Kann jedes CMS
news etc: jedes CMS


Du siehst. Ich glaube die Frage ist einfach: Was brauchst du noch ? Worauf kannst du überhaupt nicht verzichten, das non plus Ultra warum jemand deine Seite aufrufen soll ( Member ). Raidtermine? Ingame, DKP? ( ingame? keine Ahnung ob es ein Addon gibt ), Forum? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Welche Möglichkeiten hast du denn? Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast alles zu Testen. Nimm dir den Abend Zeit. 


Aber wichtig:

Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit aus? Regelmäßige updates? Sicherheitslücken werden schon vor Patch release von der Community gefixed? 

Ich weiß viel Text hier:  Ich glaube alle sind auf ihrer Weise gut. Joomla gefällt mir persöhnlich am besten. Aber auch nur weil es alles das hat was ich geren wollte. Punktsystem für Downloads ( keine Interaktion mit der Webseite kein Downloads ^^ ), Artisteer macht das templaten sehr einfach, und das Anschließende Individualisieren ist auch recht einfach. Rockbridge und Co schlagen userabgleich überall hin wo ich es haben will.
Automatischer userabgleich mit Teamspeak. Das waren Sachen die mir wichtig waren. Aber das sind meine Faktoren. Ich habe denke ich mal auch eine Neigung dazu eine Aufgeräumte Webseite zu haben.


----------



## kretsche08 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi Martel,

ich hab mir jetzt alle drei cms auf der Hp installiert und bin ein bisschen am rum basteln hab auch schon ein paar addon gedownloadet und werde an diesem Wochenende testen, das dauert bei mir ne weile habe zu Hause nur DSL LIGHT LGHT^^ 385 und gestern hab ich Joomla hochgeladen das sind 14 MB und bei 9k Upload war ich abends um 9 erst fertig^^

Meine Kenntnisse haben für das PHP kit schon ausgereicht nachdem ich in viele Foren rum gestöbert habe, es war auch einfach wie z.B. diese Expresstools von Buffed oder andere Seiten zu installieren um die Items anzeigen zu lassen.
Aber bei den anderen cms gibt es ja nicht die Option meta Daten Einfügen, jetzt muss ich die in irgendeine Datei  zwischen Head und Head einfügen und da bin ich gerade wieder am suchen welche Datei das ist bzw. wo ich genau das eingeben muss, dass werde ich aber bestimmt heut noch rausfinden^^.

Zudem was in meiner HP sein soll hab ich ja schon einiges geschrieben die wichtigsten sind aber TSViewer, Forum, Galerie, Videos von Youtube  und die Shoutbox.
Raidplaner brauch ich nicht das ist imGame einfacher über Kalender.
Downloads stell ich erstmal zurück weil ich ja noch nicht weis wie dann meine Seite angenommen wird und ob es Bedarf gibt für Downloads


Ich beabsichtige mit meiner Hp einfach ein Plattform zu werden wo wir uns als Gilde Präsentieren können Mit Bilder und Geschichten der Gildenevents usw. das Forum soll dazu dienen um ander Member Hilfestellung für Ihre Klassen, Umfragen und anderes Zeug halt zum bequatschen sein. weil man im Game nie alle zu Gesicht bekommt.

Meine Seite ist www ysera-dunkle-bruderschaft.de/versuch    das sit noch PHP Kit die anderen cms sind unter /joomla oder /ilch aber da gibt es noch nichts neues weil alles gerade erst aufgesetzt wurde aber dieses Template von /versuch möchte ich auf jedenfall übernehmen

Jetzt gilt es die Vor und Nachteile abzuwägen

mein Favorit ist zurzeit das Ilch System weil die Galerie, Forum Shoutbox schon mit drin ist und bei die anderen erst installiert werden muss und wichtig es ist Kostenlos genau wie Joomla

das PHP Kit hat ein Forum installeirt die Galerie und Laberecke muss installiert werden, dabei ist bei mir in der DAtenbank irgendwo ein Fehler passiert denn ich konnte danach im Forum keine Bilder mehr anzeigen dahaben die BBCodes nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Und der Größte Nachteil ist der Support den wenn man die Lizenz zu PHPkit nicht kauft bekommt man keinen sondern muss im Forum einfach nur hoffen das sich einer der sich auskennt einen hilft und die Beiträge in den Foren sind viel kleiner wie bei ilch oder joomla

Zu Joomla kann ich überhaupt noch nichts sagen weil ich es bis jetzt nur installiert und noch nicht getest habe.


Auf jedenfall werde ich diese drei cms am Wochenende erstmal und nochmal^^ Testen



mfg Kretsche


----------



## Grimtom (12. Dezember 2009)

Moin

kannst dein Glück auch mal mit http://www.clansphere.net/index versuchen.
Hat alles was ne Gilde oder auch Clan benötigt.
Vom TS-Viewer bis zum Raidplaner, der in kürze kommen soll.

Wen Du Fragen hättest dazu, schreib mich einfach mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kretsche08 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi Martel,

ich habe mich für joomla entschieden, ist aber schon was anderes wie die anderen cms ein bisschen komplizierter^^ aber ich denke das sich der Aufwand lohnen wird.

hier meine Seite, da du dich ja gut mit dem System auskennst kannst du mir ein Forum empfehlen was ich da installeiren kann ich möchte das das Forum in die HP integriert wird so das ich die ganzen module trotzdem sehen kann quasi das die Grafiken was so drum herum bestehen bleiben und nicht durch das Forum verschwinden hast du da einen Tip für mich??


mfg Kretsche


----------



## Martel (14. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na das sieht doch mal gut aus!

Forum: Es ist möglich dsa phpbb3 zu wrappen ( heißt es glaub ich) also so wie du möchtest einzubinden. Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung damit.  Es gibt aber verschiedene Foren module. www.joomlaos.de   Das Forum mal durchstöbern. Da steht direkt welches sicher ist und welches nicht. Ich denke ich wechsel auch wieder auf was einfacherers.


----------



## kretsche08 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie mienst du auf was einfacheres wechseln das Forum oder komplett das cms?

mfg kretsche


----------



## Martel (14. Dezember 2009)

Achso, ich meine nur das ich mein Forum weg von phpbb3 mache und zu einen Einfachen. das phpbb3 ist einfach zu komplex für meine Wünsche. Manchmal darf es etwas weniger sein.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Dezember 2009)

Juhuu,

also ich finde deine Page sieht schon ganz OK aus. Weiss ja nicht wieviel von dem Design auf deinem Mist gewachsen ist...aber egal^^

Also ich selber benutze E107 CMS auf meiner Gildenpage, das ist schon ziemlich toll und wirklich sehr Nutzerfreundlich. Zudem gibtes ne Million Plugins. ABER...es ist halt ein Auslaufmodell da es eher klassisch auf PHP basiert und nicht auf AJAX wie zB Joomla. Für einen Neuanfang würde ich jederzeit auch joomla empfehlen. Das kunena Forum, das du da bei Dir schon installiert hats ist ganz OK - müsstest halt die Farben und Grafiken anpassen, mitn bissl CSS geht das spielend. Ich denke aber ich würde heute auch phpbb3 einbinden weil dort wahrscheinlich, sollte man das CMS mal iwann echseln wollen die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass es vom neuen CMS supportet wird. Folgene Komponenten und AddOns kann ich weiterhin empfehlen:

uddeIM als Messagingtool, joomgallery, ts2viewer und halt den community builder.

Achso..und immer an Backups denken^^

LG

PS: Falls jmd jmd kennt der das E107 Forum inkl User auf joomla migrieren kann - sagt mir ma Bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Ihr eure Raids auf der Webseite planen und/oder DKP verwenden wollt würde ich euch eqdkp plus empfehlen.

Als Forum kann man da wunderbar phpBB3 einbinden. Aber auch (fast) jedes andere Forum.


----------



## kretsche08 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@xdave78, danke für deine ehrliche Meinung, ich werde werde gleich die Addons downloaden und dann auch noch installieren die joomgallery werde ich mir auch mal anschauen ich habe zurzeit die Phoca Galerie installiert und mit der bin ich zufrieden, das mit dem Forum da muss ich mich erst einlesen wegen dem CSS da kenn ich mich aus^^ aber ich bin ja lernwillig^^
und versuch macht Klug

@kaepteniglo dieses DKPSsystem hwbe ich auch alles schon probiert bin aber nicht wirklich zu frieden damit weil ja alles schon vorgeben ist und man nicht so frei ist wie mit joomla und Raids und DKP Puntke brauch ich auch nicht für die HP. Raids werden inGame geplant ich wil nur die HP haben damit wir uns sozusagen nach aussen Zeigen können bzw im Forum einzelne Themen besprechen können

mfg Kretsche


----------



## Assari (21. Dezember 2009)

ich kan ilch empfehlen^^ mache damit auch immer Gilden/Clan HPs und es is t super easy^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Dezember 2009)

Ok Kretsche,

war auch nur ein Vorschlag. Kommt auch darauf an, was mach machen will.


----------



## kretsche08 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi assarie das mit dem ilch habe ich auch getestet  mein Ilch das finde auch sehr gut weil vieles schon dabei ist wie Forum, Chat Bildergalerie Aber was mich sehr stört ist das mit der Galerie ich möchte das meine Mitglieder auch Bilder in die Hauptgalerie hochladen können aber das geht nicht so einfach es hat zwar jeder eien UserGalerie aber das möchte ich nicht und ich habe es jetzt zwar hinbekommen das die User auch Bilder hochladen können aber nur wenn sie jedes eine Kategorie erstllen und das wird zu unübersichtig.

So richtig entschieden ob Joomla oder Ilch habe ich mich noch nicht ich probiere alle beide.

Zeig doch mal deine Seite damit ich sie mir mal anschauen kann vielleicht finde ich etwas wo ich sage ich entscheide mich doch für Ilch


mfg Kretsche

ps.
@kaepteniglo du meine Meinung war nich negativ gemeint ich geh ab und zu mal aiden mit einer anderen Gilde die haben auch dieses Dkpsystem und auch die Hp und da finde ich sie praktisch um halt alles genau zu führen wer wieviele punkte hat und was er scih gekauft hat für wieviele punkte und so man kann ja auch das Gildenbankfach online bringen und da finde ich diese Seite mit den ganzen Addons ein fach nur praktisch aber wenn ich damit in meiner Gilde Anfange dann zeigen die mir alle ein Vogel wir sind gerade mal dabei das wir einmal in der Woche einen Raid zusammen bringen und da muss man die leute dann langsam a nso ein DKP system gewöhnen und wenn es mal soweit sein sollte dann werde ich vielleicht umsteigen.

Aber wenn du auch ehrlcih bist die Hp zuerstellen mit den Tollst von DKPsystem ist relativ einfach und wenn man da nicht mehr selber rumbastelns kann weil alles vorgeschrieben ist dann macht das ja auch kein richtigen Spaß mehr soetwas zu erstellen ich meine mit den anderen Systemen da les ich mir viel in Foren durch und teste halt und freue mich natürlich bei jeder kleinigkeit die besser wird oder so Und wie gesagt ich bin a auch ein kompletter Neuling in diesen Sachen mit der HP

so das war es jetzt aber Bis Bald^^


----------

